# Assistant Facility Security Officer- Northeastern Univ.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This looks like a somewhat complicated job, not for a novice.*

Assistant Facility Security Officer
Institution:
*Northeastern University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/30/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Northeastern University

Assistant Facility Security Officer*

*Requisition Number:* STFR003741

*Division/College:* Research and Graduate Education

*Location:* Burlington

*Full-time/Part-time:* Full Time

*Responsibilities:*
Support the Facility Security Officer (FSO) / Director for KRI in the areas of security administration and coordination of the National Industrial Security Program (NISP), as well as promote adherence to the National Industrial Security Program Operating Manual (NISPOM), DoD 5220.22-M. The assistant FSO (AFSO) is the backup to the FSO, and as such may assume any and all duties listed for the FSO as appropriate.

Main responsibilities of the AFSO include, but are not limited to: Providing guidance to employees, research partners and research faculty regarding security regulations and procedures for classified contracts, research and teaming agreements; Participating in the development and implementation of security policies and procedures supporting classified contracts; and developing and conducting security related training for initial and annual security indoctrination.

The AFSO will need to be able to work with minimal supervision in a high-stress, fast-paced environment. The Primary work site will be at Northeastern University's satellite campus in Burlington, MA, with potential requirement for travel to Northeastern's main campus in downtown Boston for security meetings and internal/external client meetings. There may be some limited travel to other locations outside the local area.

Must demonstrate effective customer service skills for interaction with customers, and coworkers. This position will require interface with academic and industry research partners, law enforcement, military and intelligence agency representatives.

*Qualifications:*

*REQUIREMENTS*:
Must be a US Citizen with the ability to obtain a Secret DOD security clearance within 90 days of hire. Active clearance, particularly at the Top Secret/SCI level, is highly preferred.

Bachelors Degree in Industrial Security, Business, Criminal Justice or related field. Eight to ten years experience in the industrial security field.

In depth knowledge of the National Industrial Security Program (NISP) and NISPOM. Experienced with JPAS system, e-QIP system and e-FCL system. Knowledge of government classified contract process, SCI, SAP and COMSEC programs. Knowledge of SF-86, DD-254, DD-441 and SF-328 processes.

Proficiency with Microsoft Office products (Word, Excel, Powerpoint and Outlook). Proficiency with Microsoft Visio preferred.
Effective verbal and written communication skills and ability to work in collaborative academic and industry research environment.
Strong organizational, administrative and interpersonal skills, with attention to detail and follow-through. Timely communications and efficient time management with demonstrated prioritization skills are mandatory for success in this position.

Working knowledge of the DSS Electronic Facility Clearance (e-FCL) process, including updating and maintaining the Key Management Personnel (KMP) listing and relevant data input in the e-FCL system.
Must be able to complete the DSS STEPP FSO curriculum.

Demonstrated ability in records management including maintain accurate administrative security files, employee and research partner security files and audits.

Understanding of the NISPOM requirements for generation, transfer, storage, marking and handling of classified material.

*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS*:
Familiarity with Export Administration Regulations under the Bureau of Industry and Security (BIS) in the U.S. Department of Commerce, International Traffic in Arms Regulation (ITAR) under the Directorate of Defense Trade Controls (DDTC) in the U.S. Department of State, and Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) regulations under the U.S. Department of Treasury.

Familiarity with Chapter 8, Information System Security, of the NISPOM and the role of the DSS Office of Designated Approving Authority (ODAA).

CISSP or other DoD IT certification

Completion of relevant DSS STEPP training.

Past or current ISSM / ISSO experience.

*Additional Information:*

To be considered for this position please visit our web site and apply on line at the following link: [email protected]

_Northeastern University is an Equal Opportunity, Affirmative Action Educational Institution and Employer, Title IX University. Northeastern University particularly welcomes applications from minorities, women and persons with disabilities. Northeastern University is an E-Verify Employer._

jeid-4ea1916ceb21634fac5d2035427608a5










*Application Information*
Contact:
Northeastern University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/1018711


----------

